# Fishing Jacobs Well area



## Flatline (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi Guys, just got a prowler from Adrian & some gear so if anyone wants to join up for a fish in Jacobs Well area give me a call 0400 334985 as I dont go online everyday but usually carry the dreaded mobile. Only new to this so would be good to meet up with some fellow yakfishers
cheers Rod (flatline)


----------

